# NAB 2012: Timescapes Premier Tonight in Las Vegas



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 17, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/nab-2012-timescapes-premier-tonight-in-las-vegas/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/nab-2012-timescapes-premier-tonight-in-las-vegas/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/nab-2012-timescapes-premier-tonight-in-las-vegas/"></a></div>
<strong>Timescapes by Tom Lowe


</strong>I’ll be at the Palms tonight in Las Vegas attending the premier for Timescapes, a film by astronomy photographer of the year <a href="https://twitter.com/#!/timescapes" target="_blank">Tom Lowe</a>. It looks to be visually stunning and a benchmark for timelapse photography.</p>
<p>Thanks to <a href="https://twitter.com/#!/digiflicks" target="_blank">Simon at Digiflix</a> for the ticket.</p>
<p><strong>Timescapes Trailer</strong> (in case you handn’t seen it)</p>
<p><iframe width="500" height="281" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/e-GYrbecb88?fs=1&feature=oembed" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe></p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.timescapes.org" target="_blank">[url=http://www.timescapes.org]www.timescapes.org[/url]</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## JR (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks. I had not seen this. It is AMAZING! Wow. Do we know which camera he used?


----------



## AG (Apr 18, 2012)

JR said:


> Thanks. I had not seen this. It is AMAZING! Wow. Do we know which camera he used?



A combination of 5D2, 7D, 1Dmk4, Red Epic, Red ONE and a couple of others that i can't remember off of the top of my head.

Theres more details on timescapes.org if you want to know technicalities and stuff.


----------



## JR (Apr 18, 2012)

AG said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. I had not seen this. It is AMAZING! Wow. Do we know which camera he used?
> ...



Thanks! Will check it out!


----------



## theqspeaks (Apr 18, 2012)

OMG, how was Timescapes??!?! Dying to know. Sooooo jealous that you got to see it.


----------



## nitsujwalker (Apr 26, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------

